# I want to change my chest workout, help?



## RasPlasch (Feb 13, 2008)

I have been doing the same routine for awhile now. Im getting sick of it and I want to change it up. My chest routine goes like this.

Benchpess
DB Chest Press
DB Flys
Cable Crossovers

Could anyone help out and switch up my routine a little?


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> I have been doing the same routine for awhile now. Im getting sick of it and I want to change it up. My chest routine goes like this.
> 
> Benchpess
> DB Chest Press
> ...


 
Here's a couple of alternative things you could throw in..

Try weighted dips, leaning forward to hit the chest.
Weighted push ups and explosive plyo pushups.
Pullovers with a DB.
Round the worlds. (Lie on back with DB's in each hand just above groin and circle them out wide like making a snow angel, to final position arms raised out behind head)
Barbell punches. ( Hold barbell up right with the weights at the top, and do explosive punches while holding it. - this can be dangerous, support the BB with a weight at the bottom, or up against a wall.)


----------



## striker (Feb 13, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> I have been doing the same routine for awhile now. Im getting sick of it and I want to change it up. My chest routine goes like this.
> 
> Benchpess
> DB Chest Press
> ...



you can try switching to

Inclined DB press
Declined db press OR Dips. . .


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. 

I was thinking about maybe trying a routine like with Benchpress and Incline Benchpress in it. Would that be ok or not?


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2008)

Weighted/Unweighted push ups


----------



## striker (Feb 13, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I was thinking about maybe trying a routine like with Benchpress and Incline Benchpress in it. Would that be ok or not?



since you posted that you have been dong benchpress on your routine.. its more ok (if i may suggest) if you give your bench press a rest first. .


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 13, 2008)

I like barbell guillotine bench press. Try that instead of dropping bench press all together, IMHO. Start with light weight until you get use to them. Some people think they are hard on the shoulders but for me weighted dips crank my shoulders far more than these.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 13, 2008)

I like the old school lifts for bulk in my chest just decline, flat, and incline bench all with a bar. works great for me good wieght and decent reps i never go to high and it has been working for me for a long time.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 13, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> I like barbell guillotine bench press. Try that instead of dropping bench press all together, IMHO. Start with light weight until you get use to them. Some people think they are hard on the shoulders but for me weighted dips crank my shoulders far more than these.



I was thinking about trying those. I agree with you dips really hurt my shoulders for some reason. I didn't like them. 

Yeah tomuchgear I was thinking of including both flat benchpress and incline benchpress in my routine. Does that work well?


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 14, 2008)

Have you tried one-arm dumbell presses?


----------



## Metallibanger (Feb 14, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> I have been doing the same routine for awhile now. Im getting sick of it and I want to change it up. My chest routine goes like this.
> 
> Benchpess
> DB Chest Press *Substitute BB inclines*
> ...


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 14, 2008)

for me just doint those three exercises once a week works great


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 14, 2008)

Try getting rid of chest day.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 14, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Try getting rid of chest day.



+1


----------



## UFC rocks (Feb 14, 2008)

captaincaberman said:


> Have you tried one-arm dumbell presses?



are these safe, i was thinking of trying them myself, as my left chest and triceps are smaller.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Try getting rid of chest day.



You're on a roll today.

butta, butta, butta.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 14, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> +1



horrible........to agree with that its so unlike you, I would like to hear your real opinion on this particular thread


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 15, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> horrible........to agree with that its so unlike you, I would like to hear your real opinion on this particular thread



My real opinion is that isolating bodyparts is the only way forward. Hell, isolate each fibre.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> My real opinion is that isolating bodyparts is the only way forward. Hell, isolate each fibre.



That's good stuff...


----------



## randomhero97 (Feb 15, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> I have been doing the same routine for awhile now. Im getting sick of it and I want to change it up. My chest routine goes like this.
> 
> Benchpess
> DB Chest Press
> ...



First, you need to throw out all of that BS that you do after you Bench.

You can try to do two Upper Body days along with your squats and deads workout (at least I hope you squat).  Anyways see if you like something like this:

Upper 1
Bench w/pause
close-grip incline
tri's (some sort of ext.)
rows

Upper 2
Decline bench
hammer-grip flat db
shoulders
pulldown/pullup


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 17, 2008)

I tried incline benchpress for the first time today. I started out with light weight to get the form down. When I moved up in weight I started having pain in the left side of my shoulder. Then when I went on to DB flies the same spot hurt. What was I doing wrong?


----------



## Big G (Feb 18, 2008)

Try not going so low. When your upper arms are parallel to the floor push back up. That should reduce shoulder stress (as far as I know).

Oh yeah... And fuck DB flies!


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 18, 2008)

i dont like db flies they hurt my shoulders as well also if your grip is to wide that may be part of the problem at least for me it is. if i grip to wide on any bench or bench variation the front of my delt gets a very odd pain so i just change my grip and that takes care of it.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 18, 2008)

Big G said:


> Try not going so low. When your upper arms are parallel to the floor push back up. That should reduce shoulder stress (as far as I know).
> 
> Oh yeah... And fuck DB flies!



What should I do instead of DB flies?


----------



## sadhu108 (Feb 20, 2008)

Definitely Go for Inclined/Declined B.Press. 4-6 max to failure. Do weighted deeps with declined BP and inclined dumbel flyes  with inclined BP. This will work for sure. Hit them hard.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 20, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> I have been doing the same routine for awhile now. Im getting sick of it and I want to change it up. My chest routine goes like this.
> 
> Benchpess
> DB Chest Press
> ...




I always alternate like this
2 weeks will be BB bench and DB incline bench
than i alternate to BB incline bench and DB flat bench
the flys, i will alternate every 2 weeks also but don't really care what i alternate to.
also i alternate rep ranges every week.
one week is 6-8 and other week is 12-14


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 20, 2008)

Alright thanks everyone for the help.

Another question....why should I do incline instead of decline benchpress? Or does it not matter which one I do?


----------



## nartic (Feb 20, 2008)

Incline is for the upper chest an decline puts more focus on the lower chest.


----------



## sadhu108 (Feb 20, 2008)

nartic said:


> Incline is for the upper chest an decline puts more focus on the lower chest.



Thats the thing. Best is you avoid hitting upper and lower chest in same day . there are many powerful programs , check  free ebook from my url. it will make you dance


----------



## Rubes (Feb 21, 2008)

jeebus upper and lower chest


----------



## bodybuildinggui (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re : I want to change my chest workout, help?*

Go through this bodybuilding supplement guide and get switch up your own. By knowing good knowledge of bodybuilding and it's supplements.


----------



## UFC rocks (Feb 21, 2008)

are one handed dumbbell bench press safe to do. i hear somewere you shouldnt do them.  i need to know becasue i want to do them because my left chest and tricep is smaller than the right side.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 21, 2008)

oh please lets not start the upper chest lower chest thing again. one chest is one muscle. i would avoid one arm, i think it puts to much strain to do a good workout. stick with the bar as for size give it time, and there are alot of people that have smaller size on there less dominant side.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 21, 2008)

if you have any questions about upper lower chest myth pm premier he has many views on the subject lol.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 21, 2008)

UFC rocks said:


> are one handed dumbbell bench press safe to do. i hear somewere you shouldnt do them.  i need to know becasue i want to do them because my left chest and tricep is smaller than the right side.



The chest is one muscle. You can't isolate one side, LOL.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm just joking, UFC.


----------

